# Flying saucer?



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

If my rats won't use the regular wheel, do you think they might use the flying saucer? Or waste of money? I read rats live longer if they run on a wheel. And what size do get? Thanks!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

If they get little exercise out of the cage then a wheel is a good idea. I have a 12 inch silent spinner that my girls use. I have not seen a flying saucer before.


----------



## silversomali7 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a flying saucer for my mice and am going to buy one for my rats soon also. For rats you should have the large size (for mice i have medium). I am not sure whether they will like the flying saucer if they don't like their wheel. How old are they and how long have they had a wheel in the cage?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

If they don't run on the wheel they are unlikely to run on the saucer either. If the rats are male, it's likely they won't care for a wheel at all.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Waste of money; some rats can't figure the saucers out and they take A LOT of space up.


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, I already wasted money on the wheel, so guess I won't get the saucer. I have 2 boys, and they are 7 wks. Had them for about 2, with the wheel the whole time. I'm not sure if they had a wheel before.


----------



## Hembury65 (Feb 27, 2014)

My girls hated there wheel so I thought I would get a flying saucer one and the love it chasing each other


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

If they haven't worked out a wheel at that young age, they probably won't. I recently got a huge silent spinner wheel for one of my younger boys as the breeder told me he loved wheel in his first 8 weeks with her (she wasn't kidding). My older boys don't even look at it. Thaddius once got on it and walked two steps, but I don't think he realised he was on it, and quickly hopped off when he realised what was happening. I thought maybe the babies would teach the older boys, and maybe they'd all use it, but nope, it's not happening!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

*Note to self, find out what this saucer looks like*


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dusty, it looks like a flat UFO that is tilted to run on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOH6yiq8NbE


----------

